# Need help - 150 mini pizzas



## drewcooks! (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had a regular client who's made a request to have individual size pizzas for her entire office. We'd need about 150 pizzas in all. She does not want build your own, wants them basically delivered hot like a regular pizza would be (plus sides) and set up for people to grab.

They are a great client and I'd love to do this job, but I'm have trouble figuring out logistics. I'm thinking I'd have to individually box them, which means they would take up a ton of room. Because they are small they'd lost heat faster, and would take up a ton of room in warming ovens, etc, even stand up ones.

Part of me is thinking this job may be more trouble than it's worth logistically. Do you have any suggestions for getting the pizzas there hot and tasty?

Thanks in advance,
Drew


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow.....
no way of talking her into big ones? Seems like that would make more logistical sense.


----------



## drewcooks! (Aug 26, 2008)

She can be a little difficult to deal with, I know her well enough to know she wouldn't go for big pizzas because that would be too "ordinary". Of course, everything is on a budget as well, and on short notice (4 days from now). I'm thinking I'll have to suggest some menu alternatives and see what she says. Don't see any way to make the mini pizzas work without sacrificing quality.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what about calazones? Seems like they'd be easier to transport, less of a potential mess and my guess is that they'd stay warm longer.


----------



## drewcooks! (Aug 26, 2008)

Great idea, she just may go for that! Thanks so much.


----------

